# Fs- 2008 23Krs Toyhauler



## mxmat813 (Feb 26, 2008)

2008 Keystone outback 23 KRS. Rear Slide Queen Bed, Overhead Storage, Sofa, Booth Dinette, Pantry, Refrigerator, flat screen TV, Double Kitchen Sink, 3 Burner Range, Camp Kitchen Outside, Step Tub, Linen Closet, Front Double Bed w/Overhead Storage, Closet, 50 Inch Ramp Door Opening for Cargo or Toy Parking Inside, A/C and heater. Specs Here:

http://www.rvguide.com/specs/keystone/toy-hauler/2008/outback/23krs.html

My wife and I are expecting our first child and I told her that once we returned from Loretta Lynn's motocross race that I'd sell the toyhauler. It's only been used about 10 times. Everything works as it should. It's been great and I've towed it with my Ram 1500. I'd like to get $14000.00 for it. The truck is for sales also, or as a package if someone is interested. I'm advertising it on our local motocross website as well, so please follow the link for pictures and more information. Thanks!

Mat (607) 342-6087

Pictues and more info: http://www.activeboard.com/forum.spark?aBID=10351&p=3&topicID=37524085


----------

